# SndVol32.exe



## VanDike (Sep 10, 2009)

I did everything in other post and copied and pasted the file to the System32 file but when I open the volume icon in control panel and try to adjust the volume I get the can not execute SndVol32.exe/go to Add/Remove program in control panel


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

VanDike said:


> I did everything in other post and copied and pasted the file to the System32 file but when I open the volume icon in control panel and try to adjust the volume I get the can not execute SndVol32.exe/go to Add/Remove program in control panel


this post should help you hopefully.


----------



## VanDike (Sep 10, 2009)

Yesterday I asked the question that my SndVol32 was in my System32 after I copied it there. However, I can not adjust the volume from my Control Panel or add the speaker symbol to the menu bar. I tried extracting your link and again it goes into my System32 file, I can open it and adust the volume by going through my computer C:/window/System32/SndVol32, but again I tried adjusting the volume through control panel and checking the box to add to menu and get the same error


----------



## VanDike (Sep 10, 2009)

I did that and like I said I now have it in my folder, but I can not adjust the volume from Control Panel or place the icon in the task bar.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

VanDike said:


> Yesterday I asked the question that my SndVol32 was in my System32 after I copied it there. *However, I can not adjust the volume from my Control Panel or add the speaker symbol to the menu bar.* I tried extracting your link and again it goes into my System32 file, I can open it and adust the volume by going through my computer C:/window/System32/SndVol32, but again I tried adjusting the volume through control panel and checking the box to add to menu and get the same error


are you saying you've checked the box to show the speaker icon? also check none of the boxes have been muted.

See if this helps

I found these instructions for XP

"Method 1

To add the Volume icon to the notification area of your computer, follow these steps:
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. Copy and paste or type the following command in the Open box, and then click OK:
mmsys.cpl
3. Click to select the Place volume icon in the taskbar check box.
4. Click OK.
If the Volume icon is displayed in the notification area of your computer, you are finished. If you cannot add the Volume icon or if you receive an error message when you try to add it, the Sndvol32.exe file might be damaged or missing. Go to method 2.
Back to the top

Method 2: Save a new copy of the Sndvol32.exe file on your hard disk
If the Sndvol32.exe file is damaged or missing, you must extract a new copy of the Sndvol32.exe file from the Windows XP CD and save it on your computer's hard disk.
Prerequisites
This method requires you to have your Windows XP installation CD.

Note If you do not have access to the Windows XP CD that contains the installation files, ask the network administrator for help if the computer is at your workplace, or contact Support. To contact Microsoft Support, visit the following Microsoft Web site:
http://support.microsoft.com/contactus/ (http://support.microsoft.com/contactus/)
To extract a copy of the Sndvol32.exe file from the Windows XP CD and save it on your computers hard disk, follow these steps: 1. Insert the Windows XP CD into your computer's CD drive or DVD drive. Press and hold the SHIFT key as you insert the CD to prevent it from starting automatically.
2. Click Start, and then click Run.
3. Copy and paste or type the following command in the Open box, and then click OK:
cmd
The command prompt opens.
4. Type the drive letter of the CD drive or DVD drive, type a colon, and then press ENTER. For example, if your computers CD drive is drive E, type the following, and then press ENTER:
e:
5. Copy and paste or type the following, and then press ENTER:
cd i386
6. Copy and paste or type the following, and then press ENTER:
expand sndvol32.ex_ system_root\system32\sndvol32.exe
Note system_root is the path and folder name where the Windows system files are located on your computer. This is usually C:\Windows. If the folder that contains the Windows system files on your computer is C:\Windows, type the following, and then press ENTER:
expand sndvol32.ex_ c:\windows\system32\sndvol32.exe
Note There is a space between "ex_" and "c:\windows" in this command.
7. Type exit to exit the command prompt, and then press ENTER.
8. Verify that you can start Volume Control and that the Volume icon is displayed in the notification area (if you selected this option in method 1)."

The last resort would be to try a System Restore to when it was last working properly.


----------

